# Romantic help ....



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

hey all , 

i was looking for a place for flower delivery , any one has an idea of a good quality one ! 

thanks , 
M,


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

M.Sharaf said:


> hey all ,
> 
> i was looking for a place for flower delivery , any one has an idea of a good quality one !
> 
> ...


Hi! There is a nice flower shop with decent prices on Sheik Zayed Road on the Emirates Towers side. It is roughly opposite the Crowne Plaza. I cannot remember the name but I am sure if you drive down that slip road you will see it!

On the other side of the road I believe there is also an Interflora shop. A quick search on google under Interflora will probably give you a list of places in Dubai.

There is also a flower shop tucked away at the back in one of the corridors that take you from the mall to the car park. They have nice flowers but I foudn the delivery a bit pricey.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks a lot for the advice , really helpful ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You could try flowersdubai.com
Very convenient and they have some beautiful arrangements.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

You could try this one as well, supposed to be pretty good.

Forever Florist Dubai - Same Day Flowers & Gifts to Dubai


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks you all , highly appriciated .

Tc ,


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Any thing to help a forum member.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You're very welcome!


----------



## patrick23 (May 5, 2010)

there are lots of flower shops in sharjah too


----------

